# Marvin O'Connor



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Anyone remember this guy? Any reason why he wasn't even drafted, or isn't on any summer league teams?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> Anyone remember this guy? Any reason why he wasn't even drafted, or isn't on any summer league teams?


Plain and simple he should have come out the year he was having a good postseason run. At that time he would have been drafted in the spot that Delonte West was this past year. NO hes a bum he does nothing but stand on corners in the inner city of Philadelphia


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

lol...yeah i rember him he was at nova then joe's if he is standing on da corners of philly that would be sad


----------



## soopahpit (Jun 1, 2004)

Had a good shot at high 2nd round in his junior year when Saint Joe's made a lot of noise in the tourney (Jameer played stellar as a freshman). O'Connor went nuts from the field against #1 seed Stanford. Saint Joe's dissappointed the next year returning the full lineup and a sophomore Jameer Nelson (ranked in top 25), but not making the tournament. His stock dropped like an anchor (low 2nd or undrafted i forgot).

He played on a Euro team but didn't pan out and returned to the states last year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know what else I can say, he should've went pro after his Junior year. Staying around for guys like him is never good, there was nothing he could've improved on by staying in college, there were way too many negatives about his game.

He was a streaky shooter, couldn't handle the ball, and he was undersized for a pro SG. In a lot of ways I think he can be compared to David Hawkins from Temple, but not sure if he's even that quality of player.

If he had any handles, he would have a shot at the league.  Too bad. :sigh:


----------

